# [keyboard]Multimedia  toetsen gebruiken in X en KDE

## Andréas

Hoi,

Is er een manier om de multimedia, internet en powertoetsen op mijn toetsenbord te gebruiken in Gentoo?

Ik begreep dat je dan iets met keycodes ofzo moest doen. Het gaat om een Azona toetsenbord.

tnx

----------

## Eddy

Kijk hier es: http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?t=4828

http://forum.nedlinux.nl/viewtopic.php?t=3570

Het staat hier beschreven voor logitech keyboards maar het zou zo ook moeten werken voor jouw keyboard.

Eddy

----------

## foser

Voor gnome is er Acme dat hiervoor zorgt dacht ik .. en d'r is nog een enhancement report voor een soortgelijk programma voor X/gtk whatever (kheb er niet echt naar gekeken met mijn plain toetsenbordje).

----------

## Andréas

De internet toetsen werken nu wel. Maar hoe kan ik de volume toetsen dan instellen? Zelfde voor power management toetsen. Als ik op power-off druk, wil ik dat de PC dus afsluit.

[edit]

Ook de volgende, vorige, search, calculator, favorites, play, stop, forward, back, volume +, volume - werken nog niet. Deze worden niet door X herkend. Hoe kan ik de taak toewijzen waar ze voor zijn?

Volume - : Volume omlaag

Volume + : Volume omhoog

etc.

[/edit]

----------

## Eddy

Ik gebruik xmms voor het afspelen van muziek en daar kan je dan bijv Z aan het play toewijzen ofso. De Volume knoppen heb ik ook nog niet  werkend.

Afsluiten kan je alleen doen als root dus dan moet je ff een suid bitje toewijzen aan shutdown commando en dan onder de toets voor afsluiten shutdown -h now.

eddy

----------

## Andréas

 *Eddy wrote:*   

> Ik gebruik xmms voor het afspelen van muziek en daar kan je dan bijv Z aan het play toewijzen ofso. De Volume knoppen heb ik ook nog niet  werkend.
> 
> Afsluiten kan je alleen doen als root dus dan moet je ff een suid bitje toewijzen aan shutdown commando en dan onder de toets voor afsluiten shutdown -h now.
> 
> eddy

 

eh....... jaaa   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Eddy

als root doe je chmod +s /sbin/shutdown. Dan kan je shutdown als gwone user uitvoeren. En dan moet je net als je alle andere toetsen aan programma's gekoppelt hebt ook shutdown -h now kopplen en dan kan je met een druk op de knop je computer afsluiten..

Eddy

----------

## daan

emerge hotkeys dan werkt alles meteen, als je dan ook xosd en xmms-xosd emerged dan heb je ook nog een leuk osd   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Andréas

Ik ga Daan's oplossing eens even proberen. Zal leuk zijn als het werkt  :Smile: 

----------

## Eddy

Had ik ook geprobeerd maar bij mij werkte het niet.

Eddy

----------

## Andréas

Bij mij dus ook niet   :Sad: 

----------

## intoxicated

Even tussendoor  :Smile: 

Ben ik de enige met een Logitech Cordless Desktop Optical met deze meldingen in m'n dmesg?

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 272

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 272

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 256

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 256

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 257

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 257

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 272

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 272

272 is dus m'n left mouse button  :Neutral: 

't Ding is sowieso irritant, sommige keys zijn in xev gewoon een right mouse button etc.

----------

## Andréas

Andréas heeft beneden een Cordless Desktop (non-optical) en heeft nergens last van. Heb je je keyboard wel goed geconfigureerd in xf86config al lijkt me dat dat weinig met de kernel te maken heeft.

----------

## Eddy

 *intoxicated wrote:*   

> Even tussendoor 
> 
> Ben ik de enige met een Logitech Cordless Desktop Optical met deze meldingen in m'n dmesg?
> 
> keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 272
> ...

 

De keycodes gaan toch maar tot 256   :Confused: 

Eddy

----------

## AlterEgo

 *intoxicated wrote:*   

> blah

 

Jij ook hier   :Question:   kunnen we de wedstrijd: wie post het eerste gewoon voortzetten  :Smile: 

Kijk eens naar lineak en de config mogelijkheden daarvan (je hebt ook grafische interfaces).

Het ondersteunt standaard een hoop logitech keyboards.

Ik heb op een regenachtige zondagmiddag eens een config geschreven voor mijn eigen tikplank, zo gebeurd. (en vervolgens vastgesteld dat ik het echt nooit gebruikte, maar ja)

----------

## Johnywho

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

>  *intoxicated wrote:*   blah 
> 
> Jij ook hier    kunnen we de wedstrijd: wie post het eerste gewoon voortzetten 
> 
> Kijk eens naar lineak en de config mogelijkheden daarvan (je hebt ook grafische interfaces).
> ...

 

Lineak is inderdaad ideaal, ik heb ook ooit eens het via keymaps gedaan en kwam daarna tot de conclusie dat lineak toch makkelijker was. (kreeg de volume en de mute knop niet goed werkend met keymaps)

Voordeel van Lineak is dat het zeer veel keyboards kent en dat ik daardoor voor mijn logitech navigator keyboard alle multimedia knoppen kon gebruiken. 

Voor mijn muziek gebruik ik xmms en daarvoor heb ik het zo ingesteld in Lineak:

play knop: xmms --play-pause

stop knop: xmms --stop

forward: xmms -f

previous: xmms -r

----------

